# wlan startet nicht immer automatisch



## bluedevilfan (13. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem WLAN.

Betriebssystem: WIN XP Prof.
Hardware WLAN: FritzBox WLAN 7050, USB Stick MSI US54SE

Wenn ich meinen Rechner starte, dann stellt er nicht immer automatisch eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk her.
Wenn ich dann z. B. den USB Stick entferne und wieder reinstecke, dann sucht er nach einer Verbindung. Wenn er dann diese gefunden hat muss ich erst auf Verbinden klicken und den Netzwerkschlüssel bestätigen.

Manchmal funktioniert es aber auch ganz automatisch (wie es sein soll).

Hat jemand einen Rat?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------

